
Qntm's SCP Foundation Works - Esras
https://qntm.org/scp
======
Esras
I posted this because antimemetics are a great concept, and recently qntm
finished their story "Five Five Five Five Five," which is all sorts of creepy
and lovely and fun.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
url doesn't work.

